# Osprey



## Rstrick2 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

Great shot. 8) Nicely done Rstrick2.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Rat (Dec 19, 2013)

That is one sad looking fish.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome shot!


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 19, 2013)

Great shot!

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## WillT (Dec 20, 2013)

Rat said:


> That is one sad looking fish.



Thats what grabbed my eye right away as well. 

Great shot!


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 20, 2013)

Great Shot, welcome.

Scott



Rstrick2 said:


>


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 20, 2013)

That original shoot is superb


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

Rstrick2, welcome to CR! Nice shot, other than the sensor dust spots in the sky.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Rstrick2, welcome to CR! Nice shot, other than the sensor dust spots in the sky.



good catch carl! but still a nice photo


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 16, 2014)

Rstrick2 said:


>



Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 16, 2014)

Rstrck2, this is a really fantastically captured osprey! I never was that lucky, I've shot some with fish, but far away. Congrats.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow this topic has not been opened for over a year. Osprey are such great subjects, I am surprised there are not more shots.

Here are my contributions.

100- 400mm


----------



## fishprof (Feb 16, 2014)

Osprey with a catfish dinner. Lake Wauburg, Gainesville, FL. Canon 7D and Canon 70-300mm L lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2014)

From last year, shot with an SX50...


----------



## jthomson (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple of mine




2013-8-16-3 by jim4496, on Flickr




2013-09-02-1 by jim4496, on Flickr


----------



## Vossie (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! truly amazing shots!




jthomson said:


> A couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ftico (Feb 16, 2014)

Here are two of my attempts... one was posted before in the BIF thread. 400 5.6 + t2i, handheld.


----------



## knoxone (Feb 16, 2014)

Here are a few I took from the 15th floor balcony in Myrtle Beach. We just arrived went out onto the balcony when I saw this guy with his catch. I ran back in grabbed my camera and to my surprise he made another fly-bye. Pics aren't great but I enjoyed catching him anyways, first time I've seen a bird with a catch. 50D w 70-200L 2.8 IS.


----------



## knoxone (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple cropped...


----------



## icassell (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is a pair from last year at EB Forsythe NWR in NJ


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Islander.
Like your shots, really nice especially the one with the nest material. I would however like to point out from one Islander (Isle of Wight UK) to another that the first post appears to be dated 19th Dec 2013, just a couple of months ago! 

Cheers Graham.



IslanderMV said:


> Wow this topic has not been opened for over a year. Osprey are such great subjects, I am surprised there are not more shots.
> 
> Here are my contributions.
> 
> 100- 400mm


----------



## joshmurrah (Feb 17, 2014)

NOWHERE nearly as good, but here's my feeble attempt from several years ago. Sigma 150-500 @ 500mm w/ a 5D2.


----------



## capcoast (Feb 17, 2014)

Some fantastic shots here guys. Here's a couple from about three years ago. These were taken at Rosslyn Bay in Queensland Australia, just down the road a bit from my place on one of the nest poles provided in the area. Taken with a 300f2.8 w/2x teleconvertor on a 50D. A little softness on the 2nd crop of 3750 showed the limitations of this combo but I was still pretty happy with it.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Feb 17, 2014)

For some reason I was expecting to see Osprey aircraft when I clicked on this thread . Nice shots of non mechanical osprey though!


----------

